# Soundeffect ?!



## thelighter2 (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe mir neulich wieder mal ein paar alte Songs angehört.
Dabei verglich ich die CD Versionen mit ein Aufgenommenen ala TV-RIP.Mir ist ein spezieller Effekt dabei aufgefallen, den ich gerne bei meinen Songs verwenden will.

hier ein kleines Beispiel.
Normale CD-Version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjcqfJlYPd4

TV-RIP:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWa23zDzKE&feature=related

hört sich für mich nach Videokassette an.
Es ist sogar soweit gegangen, dass ich meine Aufnahmen vor dem bouncen, erstmal auf Kassette aufnehme dann wiederrum in Logic einspeise um die danach zu bouncen.
Trotzdem kam ich nicht zum gewünschten Effekt.

Hat jemand ne Idee, was ich noch ausprobieren sollte ? ^^

Gruß Alex


----------

